# $2.99 Breakfast Special



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2015)

We went to breakfast at a restaurant where the ‘Senior Special' was two eggs, bacon, hash browns and toast for $2.99.
"Sounds good," my wife said, "but I don't want the eggs."

"Then I'll have to charge you $3.49 because you're ordering a la carte," the waitress warned her.
"You mean I'd have to pay more for not taking the eggs?" my wife asked incredulously.

"Yes," said the waitress.
"I'll take the special, then," my wife said.

"How do you want your eggs?" the waitress asked.
"Raw and in the shell," my wife replied.
She took the two eggs home and baked a cake.

Don't mess with Seniors!


----------



## imp (Oct 20, 2015)

Good one, SB! Here's one that actually happened to my nephew and his wife, spending their anniversary in Vegas. Almost everywhere they eat out, they order one meal and share it. They ordered as usual, got served with two settings, got the bill, and there was an added charge of $20.00! And the meal they ordered was less than that! Nice! 

They were "soured" on Vegas, first time. Years ago, Dan & I both lived in Vegas where I had taken over a service station. We loved it there, back then. But, it was obvious even then, the phenomenal growth there would produce the difficulties every big city experiences, eventually. Long story for another time, though.   imp


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2015)

Senior Special.


----------

